# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Warum Muss In Thailand Alles So Laut Sein?

## TeigerWutz

Immer wenn ich Masten mit Röhrenleuchtstofflampen sehe, fange ich an, um meinen Schlaf zu fürchten. 
Die fluoreszierenden Glühbirnen können in Thailand auf viele Dinge hinweisen. 
Es kann ein Fest, eine Party, eine Hochzeit, eine Beerdigung oder irgendetwas anderes sein. 

Aber eins ist sicher: *Es wird laut*!

Ich habe Tinnitus (Ohrgeräusche). Ich habe mich immer gefragt, was die Ursache dafür war, aber jetzt macht es für mich absolut Sinn.
 Thailand ist bei vielen Gelegenheiten einfach viel zu laut. Karneval zum Beispiel ist immer laut und man sieht selten Gehörschutz bei Kindern.

Ich wohne eigentlich in einer sehr ruhigen Gegend. Aber wo auch immer Sie leben, vor ohrenbetäubendem Lärm kann man sich hin und wieder nicht verstecken.




Quelle: http://www.thailandforfarang.com/blo...d-in-thailand/

LGTW

----------


## rampo

Hatte 2 mal einen Besuch  vom Dorf meiner Frau , vor der Auswanderung gemacht .

Das 1 mal  29 Tage  . das 2 mal 89 Tage .

ICH WUSSTE NUR NICHT IM DORF,  BAUEN .

Ist aber nicht nur der Laerm , der Staentige Besuch Taeglich der geht da aum zaga .

Hab  ins Dorf  3 km , das passt .

Geht auch auf  Partys , da ich Raucher bin immer ein wenig abseitz von der Musik uns trubel .

Und des is nu zlaut .

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Das ist nicht nur in Thailand so, auch in sehr vielen arabischen Ländern. Wenn du denkst das sieht gemütlich aus, hier kann ich gemütlich sitzen, wissen die Lautsprecher nicht ob sie kotzen sollen oder sich gegenseitig erwürgen. Kein Schwein versteht was, aber den Einheimischen gefällt es.

----------

